# Ping computer name - receive wrong IP address



## hal-9000 (Oct 8, 2007)

When I try to ping computers on a domain I receive a reply but when I run nbtstat -A against the received IP address the netbios name returned is different. Is there something wrong with DNS?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure sounds like a DNS issue, or someone has been fooling around with the HOSTS or LMHOSTS files.


----------

